# Ice prevention



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

Now the cold weather has hit us I wondered (while scrapping off the ice) if any of the 'sealants' help or hinder the de icing process?

Also, does anyone have a good ice scrapper - cause mine is now bu****


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Put some cardboard on the front glass...that will prevent the glass from freezing over night.

But since you want a sealant...Ive used Angelwax h2go for 2 years now and when the glass freezes over night I just pour some room temp water on it and it melts the ice and sheets off the glass resulting in a clear and visible through glass.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I wipe my glass down with neat IPA every night. This helps prevent freezing. If you find some has still formed you can use the IPA (2 parts IPA to 1 part water) as a de-icer also.


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

Where do you guys get IPA from?


----------



## gardian (Apr 4, 2008)

A&J said:


> Put some cardboard on the front glass...that will prevent the glass from freezing over night.
> 
> But since you want a sealant...Ive used Angelwax h2go for 2 years now and when the glass freezes over night I just pour some room temp water on it and it melts the ice and sheets off the glass resulting in a clear and visible through glass.
> 
> Window de-icing - YouTube


You don't need to put anything else on the glass for room temp water to remove the ice on a morning, massive waste of time and money IMO


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

gardian said:


> You don't need to put anything else on the glass for room temp water to remove the ice on a morning, massive waste of time and money IMO


Not true. All glass coatings help to reduce ice forming on glass...it doesnt prevent it but it can reduce it. Plus a glass coating will repel dirt better and sheet water after you de-ice it with water leaving behind see through glass.

So NO...its not a waste of time and money if to you a waste is 10 pounds or less for angelwax H2go and 20 min of your time to apply it :wave:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

A&J said:


> Put some cardboard on the front glass...that will prevent the glass from freezing over night.
> 
> But since you want a sealant...Ive used Angelwax h2go for 2 years now and when the glass freezes over night I just pour some room temp water on it and it melts the ice and sheets off the glass resulting in a clear and visible through glass.


Totally agree. I've been using glass sealants since the early days of rain-x, probably near 20 years,and it makes a massive difference in the prevention of re-freezing. Essentially, when the tepid water removes the ice, the screen dries as the sealant allows the liquid to sheet.

I wouldn't be without a glass sealant. Incredible visibility benefits, especially on a wet night.

Cooks


----------



## gardian (Apr 4, 2008)

A&J said:


> Not true. All glass coatings help to reduce ice forming on glass...it doesnt prevent it but it can reduce it. Plus a glass coating will repel dirt better and sheet water after you de-ice it with water leaving behind see through glass.
> 
> So NO...its not a waste of time and money if to you a waste is 10 pounds or less for angelwax H2go and 20 min of your time to apply it :wave:


10 quid and 20 minutes work to still have to resort to pouring water over the ice to melt it seems like a waste to me. Could understand if there was a product that could prevent it altogether though.


----------



## Ant21 (Oct 12, 2013)

gardian said:


> 10 quid and 20 minutes work to still have to resort to pouring water over the ice to melt it seems like a waste to me. Could understand if there was a product that could prevent it altogether though.


There is...
http://www.halfords.com/motoring/en...h-de-icer/halfords-night-before-de-icer-500ml

Not that I'd put this near my car, but still.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

gardian said:


> 10 quid and 20 minutes work to still have to resort to pouring water over the ice to melt it seems like a waste to me. Could understand if there was a product that could prevent it altogether though.


The Angelwax H2Go, and similar rain repellant glass sealants aren't just for winter use, we get our fair share of rain to warrant using it all year round sadly.

I used a product called pre-icer around 10 years back. The thinking was that you apply it in the evening, and it prevents the glass from freezing, or moreso, it prevents ice from adhering to the glass. It was awful stuff, and left the glass with a greasy residue that was just awful. I'd imagine that products like that will have come on leaps and bounds, but I'm afraid until there's a reasonable review that says they work well, I'm sticking to my trusty glass sealant lol.

Cheers

Cooks


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

gardian said:


> You don't need to put anything else on the glass for room temp water to remove the ice on a morning, massive waste of time and money IMO


Try that up here when its -4 or below. By the time you pour it on, get in the car and turn the wipers on it's frozen again making it twice as worse.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

mawallace said:


> Where do you guys get IPA from?


Lots of places online wallace. Carchem, A-Chem and Darrant Chemicals. It's very effective stuff for glass cleaning, stain removal, killing bacteria, removing ink from upholstery... has a huge amount of uses.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

Brian1612 said:


> Lots of places online wallace. Carchem, A-Chem and Darrant Chemicals. It's very effective stuff for glass cleaning, stain removal, killing bacteria, removing ink from upholstery... has a huge amount of uses.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


And what dilution do you use


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

mawallace said:


> And what dilution do you use


As de-icer 2 parts IPA to 1 part water. Same story with glass cleaner but stick 2 blobs of washing up liquid in the glass cleaner bottle as well so it cleans dirt as well as well as grease.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Some interesting comments about the glass sealants - I stopped using on my windscreen years ago as used to get wiper judder and it was PIA.

Does the Angelwax H2Go still give some judder ?


----------



## Harribone (Jan 16, 2016)

The stuff I use on my windscreen gives judder despite several different techniques used. For that reason I choose to use it on the sides and rear only - now we are getting the icy morning you can clearly see the difference it makes having this applied.

Decided to use it on the front windscreen again, rather have a slight judder than pour water on and watch it turn to sheet ice...

Just need to sort the misting on the inside now but I rarely touch the interior so it probably just need a good wipe down to make a drastic improvement.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

gardian said:


> 10 quid and 20 minutes work to still have to resort to pouring water over the ice to melt it seems like a waste to me. Could understand if there was a product that could prevent it altogether though.


Cardboard on top of glass...remove it in the morning and youll have clear unfrozen glass.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

I've used a product in the past that completely stopped ice forming on the windows and it was 100% effective. 


You can get it in quiet a lot of places. Try googling 'car port' or 'garage' as they're the most commonly used product names...

:lol:


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Have coatings on the glass (Gtechniq) but this doesn't prevent the ice forming. It is soon removed by a bottle of lukewarm water in the morning. If I was away from home, which I'm not, I'd use the heated windscreen.


----------



## Fruitcake (May 9, 2011)

Andyblue said:


> Some interesting comments about the glass sealants - I stopped using on my windscreen years ago as used to get wiper judder and it was PIA.
> 
> Does the Angelwax H2Go still give some judder ?


I've been using H2Go for a few months without any wiper judder, my favourite glass sealant so far (although in fairness I've only tried 3 lol).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Fruitcake said:


> I've been using H2Go for a few months without any wiper judder, my favourite glass sealant so far (although in fairness I've only tried 3 lol).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers bud, might have a look and see if I can pick up a bottle.

Last ones I've used have been brilliant for side windows/ rear, but I got judder from the windscreen


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

On the recommendations of fellow DWers, I bought the carchem stuff.

The deicer works really well but I've used it for a week and there's half a bottle left! I ordered two bottles and have a feeling I'll go through them quickly.

The preicer is a bit weird. I tried it on a few nights and there was no ice on the windscreen the following mornings but I think that was due to weather as none of the other cars around had ice. I applied it at night for the last two nights. There's still ice on the windscreen but the deicer melts it much more quickly and I appear to need less of it.


----------



## Gorselea (Oct 28, 2015)

I find a tub of table salt flung over an icy car works wonders:lol:


----------



## wysol2 (Jan 19, 2016)

Get your self a heatshot a forgot about deicers 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Any selant will help I use gtechniq g5 and no ice most days when dads car is icy, but any half decent glass sealant will do, even rainex works.

Failing that a wax will help as it still provides some hydrophobicity even a half decent qd would provide some defence against ice but I wouldn't solely rely on it


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

I can only agree, that the absolute best ice prevention is one of these blanket things you lock between doors and frame. Everything else will make you scratch it off more or less, unless you use (low!) heat in some form after or a de-icer chem bomb (which I avoid due to stressing the rubber it flows over).


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

Check out the nanolex glass sealant been very impressed with it up here in Scotland for the ice on the windscreen!


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

I had the H2go on my windscreen last year and found it frosted over quite a bit. This year I've got the Gtechniq glass sealant on and if I remember rightly this seemed to prevent frosting on quite a regular basis, except on those really cold days.


----------



## stse88 (Jul 12, 2017)

voon said:


> I can only agree, that the absolute best ice prevention is one of these blanket things you lock between doors and frame. Everything else will make you scratch it off more or less, unless you use (low!) heat in some form after or a de-icer chem bomb (which I avoid due to stressing the rubber it flows over).


We use the blanket thing on the car and I can't imagine anything better but the front windscreens which the ford cars have.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

just buy one of these £3.49 and it will work
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152413378068?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------

